# Dire di amare una persona



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami...nessuno qui può dire se quello che provi o non provi per sto bel tomo è amore o meno...io per non avere casini dico sempre...ehi pupa...questo è pincyamore ed è fatto così e cosà. Magari tu mi dici...uffi non mi basta sta robetta qua...
> Ma è difficile andare lì da uno e dire...ehi sento che sono innamorata di te, per questi motivi qua...è uno stress inutile tentare di far capire...te lo giuro, rischi veramente che lui capisca pan per polenta eh?
> Poi tu puoi dirmelo in cento lingue, che mi ami, ma se il tuo comportamento nei miei confronti mi dice che non mi ami, io non credo manco morto alle tue parole...
> Se ami una persona devi sapere anche dire il perchè...
> ...


----------

